# Website with share returns including dividends?



## apgb8 (11 June 2012)

hi all,

just doing an analysis of the market and wanted to know if anyone knew of a site somewhere that has the historical prices of coys which also includes the dividends in the price that can be all put onto a spreadsheet.
i know you can download historical prices from yahoo onto spreadsheets, but these don't add on the dividend into the prices, and ultimately i cannot calculate the returns of different shares, only the capital returns.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (11 June 2012)

http://www.tradingroom.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?section=dividend&sy=tpl&code=BHP#tabs


----------



## skc (11 June 2012)

apgb8 said:


> hi all,
> 
> just doing an analysis of the market and wanted to know if anyone knew of a site somewhere that has the historical prices of coys which also includes the dividends in the price that can be all put onto a spreadsheet.
> i know you can download historical prices from yahoo onto spreadsheets, but these don't add on the dividend into the prices, and ultimately i cannot calculate the returns of different shares, only the capital returns.
> ...




You want something called Total Shareholder Return (sometimes referred to as TSR). 

Comsec has it for 1,3,5 and 10 years for various companies, but I am not sure they are available in downloadable tables.

Or you can try to find them on the AFR share tables, which has 3 year TSR.

http://afr.com/whats_in_a_table/#U1041025763DQH


----------

